# Setup help for Old Country Angus or All American from Academy Sports



## titaned (Dec 26, 2016)

My family purchased one of these to replace my much used but quickly deteriorating old smoker.  Just looking at it I can tell there will need to be some modifications.  This smoker has the offset fire box, a stander drum type cooking chamber, then attached to that is a vertical cooking chamber.  With the attached vertical chamber I don't see how I can set it up as a reverse flow so I will need to come up with a baffle system or at least some tuning plates in order to try to level out cooking temps especially in the vertical part. 

Anyone have one of these smokers that could shed a little light on what they might have done with it?


----------

